# الشباب يعتصم بميدان التحرير والمطالبة بإلغاء نتيجة الانتخابات



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

*
دعا المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية خالد علي، إلى الاعتصام في ميدان التحرير، مناشدا كافة القوى الثورية للعودة إلى الميدان الآن لأنه إذا لم تعد للميدان للمطالبة بإلغاء الانتخابات الرئاسية المزورة، فالثورة ستصبح في عداد الأموات على حسب وصفه.

ويذكر أن مئات من مجموعات التراس الأهلي والزمالك، وصلوا إلى ميدان التحرير للمشاركة في المظاهرة، مرددين هتافات مناهضة للمجلس العسكري والفريق أحمد شفيق.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]y3wFfLFSuDg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

*قام عدد من شباب الثورة، عقب إعلان نتيجة انتخابات الرئاسة المصرية، بتنظيم مظاهرات في «ميدان الأربعين» بمدينة السويس، والتي تعتبر الشرارة الأولي لانطلاق ثورة 25 يناير.

 ورفع الثوار لافتات تقول «لا للفلول»، كما قاموا بتمزيق لافتات الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح الرئاسي من شوارع المدينة تنديداً بخوضه جولة الإعادة مع مرشح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين الدكتور محمد مرسي، مطالبين بقانون العزل السياسي.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CjRilO_DLU8&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (28 مايو 2012)

مظاهرات حاشدة بميدان التحرير تنديدا بنتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية

الشروق


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

*عاجل اقتحم العشرات من مناهضى الفريق أحمد شفيق مقر حملته بميدان فينى بالدقى، اعتراضا على إدراجه فى جولة الإعادة مع د.محمد مرسى مرشح حزب الحرية والعدالة فى الانتخابات الرئاسية، وقاموا بسرقة محتوياته.

وردد المتظاهرون هتافات منها "يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر ويسقط يسقط الفلول ولا لشفيق ولا لشفيق" 


الأخوان بدأو الديرتى جيم ......

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

*قام العشرات من أنصار المرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي،  مساء الاثنين، والمتواجدين بميدان التحرير بتنصيبه رئيسًا للبلاد.

يأتي ذلك بعد تزايد أعداد المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير، الذين خرجوا للتعبير عن احتجاجهم على النتائج التي أعلنتها اللجنة القضائية المشرفة على الانتخابات الرئاسية التي تضمنت رفض الطعون التي قدمها عدد من المرشحين الرئاسيين، ووصول الفريق أحمد شفيق والدكتور محمد مرسي إلى جولة الإعادة في الانتخابات المقرر أن تجرى يومي 16 و17 يونيو المقبل.

وقد رفع المتظاهرون الذين ينتمي غالبيتهم إلى مؤيدي المرشح الرئاسي حمدين صباحي لافتات وهتفوا ضد عودة نظام مبارك ورموزه إلى الحكم مجددًا، كما هتفوا بسقوط دولة المرشد.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

*طالب المرشح الرئاسي خالد علي، مساء الاثنين، بنزول المصريين إلى الشوارع لاستكمال ثورتهم، وذلك اعتراضًا على نتائج الانتخابات الرئاسية، التي أظهرت دخول الدكتور محمد مرسي إلى جولة الإعادة في مواجهة منافسه الفريق أحمد شفيق.

وقال خالد علي، في تصريحات خاصة لـ«المصري اليوم»، أثناء تواجده بميدان التحرير، «يجب على الشعب المصري النزول لاستكمال ثورته، فهذه هي الفرصة الأخيرة لنجاحها، وذلك بعد استيلاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين عليها بمساعدة المجلس العسكري».

واعتبر علي أن الانتخابات الرئاسية تم تزويرها، مطالبًا في الوقت نفسه بتشكيل لجنة قضائية يرأسها رئيس مجلس القضاء الأعلى، تتحفظ على جميع الأوراق ومراجعة كل محاضر الفرز.

وطالب علي القوات المسلحة ووزارة الداخلية بأن تقوم بتسليم كشوفات بأسماء المجندين الخاصة بها، وأن تتم مقارنتها بكشوف الناخبين، لمعرفة من قاموا بالتصويت في اللجان الانتخابية.

ودعا علي إلى ضرورة نزول كل من حمدين صباحي والدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، فضلاً عن القوى الثورية والسياسية إلى ميدان التحرير، مشددًا بقوله: «لو ما نزلناش هننكسر».

يأتي ذلك بعد أن دعا خالد علي المتظاهرين إلى الخروج في مسيرات لوسط البلد، من أجل حشد الجماهير، بحسب تعبيره، وفي الوقت نفسه أشعل بعض المتظاهرين النيران في صورة كبيرة للفريق أحمد شفيق، مع ترديدهم لهتافات: «يسقط يسقط الفلول».

واستجاب الشباب لدعوات علي، حيث انطلقت مسيرة بقيادته إلى داخل شارع طلعت حرب، مع ترديده لهتافات «الشعب يريد إسقاط النظام».

يأتي ذلك فيما تتزايد أعداد المتظاهرين في ميدان التحرير
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

*متظاهرون يحرقون مقر حملة أحمد شفيق بالدقي*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2012)

*البلد بقت ع المزاج ...*
*حريفة " العثكر" ..ولاد لذينة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

*بث مباشر لما يحدث فى التحرير الان 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEfp-MdwS1U&feature=player_embedded*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

*التحرير يهتف الآن: لا شفيق ولا إخوان .. الثورة راجعة الميدان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

*لا شفيق ولا اخوان.. واحد قتل والتانى خان #هتافات_التحرير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

*عاجل / اقتحام مقرات حملة الفريق شفيق فى 8 محافظات *


----------



## Eva Maria (28 مايو 2012)

*رأيي الشخصي 

أستغرب فعلاً كيف نجح احمد شفيق, كانت مفاجئة بكل المقاييس. 

لا أستغرب وصول مرسي نظراً للشريحة العظمى من الشعب المصري الذين ينتمون للاسلام المتشدد

لكن شفيق ؟!! 

كيف ولماذا ومن ؟
الأمر يدعو للشك فعلاً
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

*صباحي: سأدعو البرادعي ومرشحي الرئاسة إلى لقاء لبحث الخطوات المقبلة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *رأيي الشخصي
> 
> أستغرب فعلاً كيف نجح احمد شفيق, كانت مفاجئة بكل المقاييس.
> 
> ...



*المؤسسة العسكرية لن تضع عنقها اسفل نعال الأخوان ...... والأتنين أغبى من بعض .....*


----------



## Eva Maria (28 مايو 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *المؤسسة العسكرية لن تضع عنقها اسفل نعال الأخوان ...... والأتنين أغبى من بعض .....*



*والنتيجة هي ما نراه الان في الشارع المصري*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *والنتيجة هي ما نراه الان في الشارع المصري*



*وممكن ان نكون مثل سوريا ...... مؤسسة عسكرية × مؤسسة دينية فاشية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

*عمرو أديب : انباء عن اشعال النار فى مقر حملة الحرية والعدالة بمحافظة المنيا*


----------



## ahraf ayad (28 مايو 2012)

*كفاااااااااااااااااااااية بقى*

انا عايزاعرف شوية الصيع دول بتاع المظهرات ناوين على على اية مش كفاية اللى هما عملوة خربو البلد بثورة فاشلة طلعت علينا التعابين من الجحور وملكت البلد للاخوان اللى لسعوهم على قفاهم عايزين اية تانى هاتودونا فى داهية الله يخرب بيتكم


----------



## ياسر الجندى (28 مايو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *رأيي الشخصي *
> 
> *أستغرب فعلاً كيف نجح احمد شفيق, كانت مفاجئة بكل المقاييس. *
> 
> ...


 أتفق معكى تماما أستاذة ماريا 
كيف صعد شفيق ؟!!!!!
وأمام كل ناخب محترم لايريد الإخوان أو الإسلاميين هذان المرشحيين المحترمين 
عمرو موسى ، وحمدين صباحى !!!
لماذا شفيق؟!


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

*المنصورة || مظاهرات حاشدة أمام المحافظة من ساعات وتجوب جيمع انحاء المنصورة حتى الآن تأيدا لحميدن صباجى واعتراض على نتائج الانتخابات*


----------



## ahraf ayad (28 مايو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *رأيي الشخصي
> 
> أستغرب فعلاً كيف نجح احمد شفيق, كانت مفاجئة بكل المقاييس.
> 
> ...




لكل من لة عقل ليدرك ولكل من يهاجم احمد شفيق 
ه>ا الراجل هو الوحيد القادر ان يتنشل البلد من حالة الفوضى العارمة وهو الوحيد القادر ان ينقذ ما يمكن انقاذة قبل فوات الاوان كل من قال نعم لشفيق رافضين الثورة  ليس كل الشعب مع الثورة من هم ضد التورة اكثر ممن معها


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

*من امام مقر احمد شفيق المعتدى عليه وهتاف بالروح بالدم نفديك ياشفيق
*


----------



## Eva Maria (28 مايو 2012)

ahraf ayad قال:


> لكل من لة عقل ليدرك ولكل من يهاجم احمد شفيق
> ه>ا الراجل هو الوحيد القادر ان يتنشل البلد من حالة الفوضى العارمة وهو الوحيد القادر ان ينقذ ما يمكن انقاذة قبل فوات الاوان كل من قال نعم لشفيق رافضين الثورة  ليس كل الشعب مع الثورة من هم ضد التورة اكثر ممن معها



*هل تتخيل أن شفيق سيجلب الاستقرار وينشلها من الفوضى ؟ 

وما الذي نراه  الآن ؟

قد اوافقك الرأي بأنه كشخصية يمكن ان تكون مناسبة في وقت وزمن آخر

لكنه في هذا الوقت شخصية مختلف عليها وملتبسة 

وهذا ما يقوله المصريون أنفسهم

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

*الجزيرة مباشر مصر | احتراق مقر حملة شفيق بمحافظة الدقهلية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *هل تتخيل أن شفيق سيجلب الاستقرار وينشلها من الفوضى ؟
> 
> وما الذي نراه  الآن ؟
> 
> ...



*لا الأخوان ولا شفيق سيجلبون الأستقرار لمصر ..... *


----------



## صوت صارخ (28 مايو 2012)

*سيطرت قوات الدفاع المدنى على الحريق الذى اندلع بمقر حملة الفريق أحمد شفيق بالدقى، ولم تتأثر المبانى والمنشآت المجاورة بالحملة من الحريق.

وحضرت قوات الأمن إلى مقر الحملة وألقت القبض على عدد من المتظاهرين الذين تواجدوا بمقر الحملة*


----------



## ahraf ayad (28 مايو 2012)

ما نراة الان شوية صيع ضيعو البلد وسلموها لللاخوان وجليين دلوقت يكملو ا عليها يعنى انت شايفة ان مرسى والكلاب اللى جوالية هما دول اللى ممكن نمسكهم البلد ممكن اعرف بتوع الوظاهرت دول جابو لينا مين غير شوية دقون مسكو البرلمان وكل همهم اصدار فتواى التحريم ومضاجعة الوداع وازالة الشاهد الساخنة من الافلام عملو ا اية مفيد للبلد


----------



## marcelino (28 مايو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *رأيي الشخصي
> 
> أستغرب فعلاً كيف نجح احمد شفيق, كانت مفاجئة بكل المقاييس.
> 
> ...




ولا شك ولا حاجها 

لما قامت الثوره ميدان التحرير مكنش بيعبر عن شعب مصر كله بل عدد بسيط جدا 

نجاح شفيق يوضح نسبه من لم يأيدوا الثور ةمن الاول 

ودى النسبه الاكبر مش عايزين ثورات ولا وجع دماغ​


----------



## Eva Maria (28 مايو 2012)

ahraf ayad قال:


> ما نراة الان شوية صيع ضيعو البلد وسلموها لللاخوان وجليين دلوقت يكملو ا عليها يعنى انت شايفة ان مرسى والكلاب اللى جوالية هما دول اللى ممكن نمسكهم البلد ممكن اعرف بتوع الوظاهرت دول جابو لينا مين غير شوية دقون مسكو البرلمان وكل همهم اصدار فتواى التحريم ومضاجعة الوداع وازالة الشاهد الساخنة من الافلام عملو ا اية مفيد للبلد



*لا طبعاً 
بالنسبة لي جحيم شفيق ولا جنة الاخوان 

لكن أنا أتكلم مفاجئتي من صعود أكثر مرشح لاقى انتقادات واسعة طوال الفترة الماضية.
بينما حمدين صباحي مرشح لاقى قبولاً واسعاً بين المصريين

ومن يذكرأبو الفتوح ؟ وحملته الانتخابية واسعة النطاق ؟
أغلب استطلاعات الرأي توقعت أن أبو الفتوح سيكون رئيساً لمصر, لكن أي هو الان ؟!!!

*


----------



## Alexander.t (28 مايو 2012)

ahraf ayad قال:


> ما نراة الان شوية صيع ضيعو البلد وسلموها لللاخوان وجليين دلوقت يكملو ا عليها يعنى انت شايفة ان مرسى والكلاب اللى جوالية هما دول اللى ممكن نمسكهم البلد ممكن اعرف بتوع الوظاهرت دول جابو لينا مين غير شوية دقون مسكو البرلمان وكل همهم اصدار فتواى التحريم ومضاجعة الوداع وازالة الشاهد الساخنة من الافلام عملو ا اية مفيد للبلد



خد بالك انت غلط كتير فيا لانى من شباب الثوره من فضلك متغلطش فيا تانى ، مشرف القسم


----------



## ahraf ayad (28 مايو 2012)

ياريت شباب الثورة يقولولنا امجاد التورة اللى قامو بيها اية ويقولولنا برلمان الثورة بشكلة الجديد النيو لوك دة كان من انجازتهم ولا انجازات الاخوان ممكن سوال  انتو فييييييييييييييييييييين وعملتوا ايييييييييييييييييييييييييية


----------



## چاكس (28 مايو 2012)

*^_^ ايه الموضوع ده ! هى الحاجات دى بتحصل فعلا فى البلد دى ؟
ضيعتوا الحجرين اللى الواحد شاربهم 
*


----------



## Eva Maria (28 مايو 2012)

*ابوالفتوح على قناة النهار:كيف يحصل #شفيق على حوالي 6 مليون صوت وهو لم يستطع أن يدلي بصوته من رفض الناس له !! هذا أمر مثير للريبة*


----------



## fredyyy (29 مايو 2012)

Eva Maria قال:


> *ابوالفتوح على قناة النهار:*
> *كيف يحصل # شفيق على حوالي 6 مليون صوت *
> *وهو لم يستطع أن يدلي بصوته من رفض الناس له !! هذا أمر مثير للريبة*




*ليس لراسب حق الكلام *

*وليس لنا خيار إلا شفيق ... أو تر جع البلد للحرائق والسرقة والنهب *

*كان للناس حق الانتخاب ... وإنتخبوا شفيق في صمت ... بدون صوت عالي ونار ولا سلاح *

*تذكروا في عائلات كثيرة خسرت عملها *
*بعد غلق أصحاب المصانع لمصانعهم والاستغناء عن كثير من العاملين *

*العودة للتدمير وإشعال الحرائق وتكسير المحلات والسرقة ... يُسئ للثورة الناس فاض بيها الكيل *

*ماذا تقول لأخوك عندما يُخبرك ... ( فقدت نصف مرتبي ) ومريض ويعول طفلين وزوجته لا تعمل *

** لا لعودة الخراب *

.


----------



## The Antiochian (29 مايو 2012)

> لماذا شفيق؟!



*لأن الأقباط 20% شاء أبو الفتوح أو أبى .*
*سيقول البعض هناك فلول وعسكر كثر ، وسأقول بأن كثير من الأقباط انتخبوا صباحي .*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (29 مايو 2012)

*اتوقع فاز السيد شفيق لانه مدعوم من المجلس مش لازم تزوير او انه عاجب الا قباط او بعض المسلمين 
اماهو الاخوان كمان مرشحهم متصدر بسبب دعهم وحشدهم 
مو معقول يكوشون على الشعب وكمان على الرئاسه معليش يعني المجلس العسكري مش طرطور ودامهم اخذو الاغلبيه في الشعب اكيد الرئاسه للواء السابق والعسكر*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 مايو 2012)

*كفايه بقي حرام عليكم عطلتوا مصالحنا !​
دي النتيجه

خالد علي ما جابش صوتين و ابو العز الحريري و ابو الفتوح امير الجماعه بتاعكوا

و حمدين كان فاضلوا همسه بس شكرا للاخوان انهم نزولوا ابو الفتوح عشان يحصل تفتيت اصوات عشان حمدين ما يكسبش

و اصلا اصلا محدش فيهم جاب خمسين زائد واحد

و اكتر من نص من يحق لهم الانتخاب لم يشارك

الي اختاروا شفيق دول منين من زحل يعني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كذلك الي اختاروا مرسي!

كفايه بقي يعني!​*


----------



## grges monir (29 مايو 2012)

لسة عايشين فى وهم الثورة والميدان ؟؟
الثورة كانت عاوزة مين ينجح ؟؟؟ نقول مثلا حمدين صباحى
ازاى محصلش على الاغلبية ضد  مرسى وابو الفتوح وشفيق ؟؟؟
اللى انتخب 23 مليون من 50 مليون
يعنى اكتر من النص ملهوش دعوة باللى حصل
والباقى نسبتة الربع للاخوان والربع لشفيق واخيرا الربع لحمدين صباحى تقريبا او اقل
 يعنى بالمنطلق الحسابى كدة هذة ثورة لم تعبر عن شعب مصر عامة وانما ثورة عبرت عن اطياف واحزاب  دينية اكثر طماعة فى السلطة لااكثر
اصوات مرسى  + ابو الفتوح تساوى اكتر  40%


----------



## grges monir (29 مايو 2012)

استفهام صغير برضة 
لما ثورة تجيب الاخوان  اغلبية فى مجلس شعب وشورى واحتمال رئاسة الجمهورية تبقى ثورة اية اية دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## grges monir (29 مايو 2012)

المسلى فى الموضوع دة
ان الانتخابات جابت اتنين قامت عشانهم الثورة
 واحد محسوب على النظام السابق بانة كان رئيس وزرائة الاخير
والتانى محسوب على طيور الظلام التى انقضت على الثورة كما  يقولون وكما نرى
حصل كدة فى مجلس الشعب والشروى وحصل كدة فى الرئاسة والثوريين فى الاتنين برة
فييييييين الثورة
هل كانت ثورة اسلامية  اما ثورة شعبية ؟؟؟؟


----------



## Abd elmassih (29 مايو 2012)

*اليست هذه الديمقراطيه التى ارتضينا بها عندما لا تأتى بالشخص اللى على هوانا نقول لااااا دا تزوير دا تزييف 
المفروض كل شخص لم ينجح فى الانتخابات يطلع بكل روح رياضيه لانصاره ويقر بهزيمته*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (29 مايو 2012)

Abd elmassih قال:


> *اليست هذه الديمقراطيه التى ارتضينا بها عندما لا تأتى بالشخص اللى على هوانا نقول لااااا دا تزوير دا تزييف *​
> *المفروض كل شخص لم ينجح فى الانتخابات يطلع بكل روح رياضيه لانصاره ويقر بهزيمته*​


 كلامك مضبوط 
يجب أن نرضى بحكم الصندوق
وإلا
فالبديل هو الفوضى


----------



## ahraf ayad (29 مايو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> كلامك مضبوط
> يجب أن نرضى بحكم الصندوق
> وإلا
> فالبديل هو الفوضى



ياتري يا استاذ ياسر لو الصندوق جاب شفيق هاتفظل علع نفس الزاي !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BITAR (29 مايو 2012)

*طيب الشباب الثورى هذا*
*وهذا *
*خالد على ايضا*
*اين هم*
*من انتخابات مجلسى الشعب والشورى*
*اما*
*تنصيب حمدين صباحى رئيسا*
*فهذا هو الاستعباط بعينه*​


----------



## miraam (29 مايو 2012)

*مش عارفة اقول ايه الواحد مخنوق و خلاص كرهت البلد و الى فيها  *

*الى بيحصل دا مسخره و قلة ادب بصراحه ..... *

*ايه يعنى كل واحد يستبعد و لا يسقط يجيب انصاره و يولعوا فى البلد من ابو اسماعيل الى خالد على و حمدين و ابو الفتوح !!!!!!!!! *

*هو فيه ايه مش الكل موافق على الديمقراطيه و الى حيقوله الصندوق و لا احنا عايزين ديمقراطيه تفصيل !!!!!!!!!!*

*و هل الثوار قبل ما يعملوا الثوره عملوا استفتاء و شافوا اذا اغلب الناس موافقة عليها و لا لا علشان يحكموا ان نتيجة شفيق مزوره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا واحده من الناس كنت مع الثوره الى ان غير مبارك الوزاره و شال العادلى و عين نائب بعد كدا من اسقاط كل شئ الى اسقاط الدولة نفسها فانا مش معاها و اعتقد فى كتير زيى  *

* و بعدين ايه سبب ان الثوار الاطهار بيحرقوا مقرات شفيق بس يعنى موافقين على مرسى الى يعتبر جاى بالصدفه !!!!!!!!!!!!! *

*و ليه سكتوا على انتخابات الشورى و الشعب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *

*و ايه تمسكهم بحمدين يعنى هما واثقين فيه اوى كدا و لا يطلع زى عصام شرف و هو اكيد حيطلع كدا لان بلاش نضحك على نفسنا القوتين الرئيسيتين فى البلد هما القوى العسكرية و القوى الاسلاميه لانهم هم من يملكون المال و الاسلحة و الخبره اما القوى الثوريه فمعلش يعنى لا تمثل قوى و طول ما هما بيتعاملوا كدا عمرهم ما حيكونوا قوى لكن حيكونوا فقط اداة و الى بيقويهم انضمام الاسلامين ليهم و اكيد لو حد منهم مسك الحكم حتحركه احدى القوتين الاساسيتين الى عندنا يا العسكر يا الاسلامين و واضح ان من سيحركهم هم الاسلامين بدليل انه لم يقتربوا من مقرات الحريه و العدالة *

*المهم ان اتضح اننا فعلا لا تصلح معنا اى ديمقراطيه *


----------



## ahraf ayad (29 مايو 2012)

عايزيين حد يلسعهم علي قفاهم زي الاخوان صدقيني دي ناس نش فاضية غير لخراب البلد


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 مايو 2012)

ahraf ayad قال:


> عايزيين حد يلسعهم علي قفاهم زي الاخوان صدقيني دي ناس نش فاضية غير لخراب البلد



*اسلوب غير مهذب للتعبير عن رأى يخصك ....

يُغلق لتدنى لغة الحوار ..*


----------

